# Not PC but Funny



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A history teacher asks a class full of kids 'What was Churchill famous for?' 
A kid at the back shouts out 'He was the last f**king white man to be called Winston!'

Did you hear about the look-a-like competition in China ?
Everybody won.

What's the ideal weight for a mother-in-law? 
About 2.3 pounds including the urn.

Was so depressed last night that I rang the Samaritans. Got through to a call centre in Pakistan . 
Told them I was suicidal, they got all excited and asked if I could fly a plane......

A black man takes a girl home from a nightclub. She says 'Show me it's true what they say about black men'...

So he stabbed her and nicked her purse.

I parked in a disabled space today and a traffic warden shouted to me... 'Oi, what's your disability?' 
I said 'Tourettes! Now f**k off you c*nt'

A man is in a queue at Tesco and sees this busty blonde staring at him, he can't believe she is staring at him, then she starts waving. 
'Excuse me do I know you?' he asks. 'Yes I think you are the father of one of my kids' she says. 
The man thinks back and remembers his one act of infidelity and says 'F**king hell are you the bird I 
shagged on me stag do, whilst your mate whipped me and your other mate stuck a brush up my ass?' '

she replies 'I'm your son's English teacher!'

I said to the wife, 'I thought I saw your name on a loaf of bread today, but when I looked again it said'Thick Cut' '

What's the difference between Harold Shipman and Tony Blair?
Shipman actually did something about NHS waiting lists.

A man says to his wife 'tell me something that will make me happy and sad at the same time'. His wife replies

'You've got a bigger todger than your brother'

What had 3 legs and lived on a farm? The McCartneys
But really we shouldn't make fun of Macca.
After all will he ever find another woman to fill her shoe?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Non PC jokes are the best :lol: :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Like the man who had tourettes would say ... "Who the F**k invented PC anyway"


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Classic fun. I hate PC. Well done Andrew. Where did you find them?

Keep them coming.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Classic fun. I hate PC. Well done Andrew. Where did you find them?
> 
> Keep them coming.
> 
> Joe


One of those old friends from 30 years ago that only keeps in contact by email jokes. He has some crackers God knows where he gets them from.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Classic fun. I hate PC. Well done Andrew. Where did you find them?
> ...


I bet he has a few about NUFC at the moment :wink: :lol:


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

I like. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

the suicidal call to the centre in Pakistan is leaving tears running down my face - I'm absolutely laughing my arse off....Thanks :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## audashi (Nov 27, 2007)

:lol: :lol: Im busting a gut here, all brilliant.


----------



## HEPP (Jun 25, 2008)

Brilliant; this government will likely lock us up for laughing at none PC. :lol:

Oh! after taxing us on all jokes told after March 2001 adding it to the Road Tax demand :evil:

Many Thanks


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TeeTees said:


> the suicidal call to the centre in Pakistan is leaving tears running down my face - I'm absolutely laughing my arse off....Thanks :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

